# Jigsaw



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so happy with how puzzles doe is turning out she is only 2 and a half weeks old but she is solid, has good width, long and tall. I was really hoping to get more height and length with these kids and that is one thing update has really passed on to his kids. Even if she was a normal traditional I would still love how she looks. She is a major improvement over her dam. Update also has added bone to these kids


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she is so adorable, I love her! Love her attractive coloring & love her length! She is going to be fun to watch as she grows!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I love her!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree it will be interesting to see how she grows out. Another reason I want to keep her and rose which is tori's daughter is to see if tori, zoey, and Puzzle are small framed does due to lack of nutrition or if that's all the bigger they would have grown no matter what.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful doeling! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's SO pretty!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow she is stunning!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

She Is adorable! I love her markings, looks like she is wearing a shirt. Would she be considered a dapple, paint? Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes she would she has more red on her belly and back leg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just wanted to add another more recent picture of her. I need to get some better pictures soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a pretty girl! Love her spots and she has such a sweet face.


----------

